
Show HN: Face Generator - aljmyl
http://xn--5ca.cc/jack-of-diamonds/#Faces
======
aljmyl
This is a generative art tool I've made for plotter drawings.

The UI is not the most intuitive and variables has been named badly - sorry
for that.

You may want to switch "randomize" off, so all variables are in use. Try out
frepeatx and frepeaty, while randomization is on.

~~~
blensor
Funny thing, for some inexplicable reason playing around with the sliders made
my feel agressive, not against something in particular but an overall feeling
( that's the best I can describe it ). At first I thought it was the unreal
faces, but after reading about the randomness I figured out it was the jumping
between completely unrelated faces.

After switching off randomness I immediately felt calmer due to the smoothly
changing faces.

~~~
carrolldunham
it made me angry too. i got the urge to jump on here and berate the creator
for rationalised reasons. it's because the random flipping in response to your
reasoned movement feels like an something between an insult and an assault

------
ciroduran
Consider submitting an article describing your algorithm to Seeds, submissions
have been extended until next Friday 5th September. Seeds is a zine about
generative software
[http://www.procjam.com/seeds/submit/](http://www.procjam.com/seeds/submit/)

I've tried to make something like this as well, but I've probably aimed too
high art-wise :) I really like the style of your generator.

~~~
aljmyl
Great tip - thank you!

------
lotyrin
Is it intended to be a Little My generator, or is it just me?

~~~
aljmyl
The resemblance with Moomin characters is not a coincidence. I'm a big fan of
Tove Jansson's work!

I've have also made other kind of experiments with face generation:
[https://github.com/aleksimyllyoja/generative/blob/master/img...](https://github.com/aleksimyllyoja/generative/blob/master/img/faces.png)

------
waiseristy
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernoff_face](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernoff_face)

------
ape4
The domain is å.cc, nice

~~~
sdan
Kind of weird, but that's cool! Only problem is typing that by hand...

~~~
a13n
Just hold down your a key if you're on OS X. A menu will appear and you can
either click on the å or press 7.

~~~
fouc
I think you mean opt-a

~~~
saagarjha
The former will work if you have not taken the effort to enable key repeat.

~~~
Spare_account
So the traditional behaviour of 'key repeat' has been replaced by 'long press
context menu'?

My initial reaction was one of revulsion ("Why do they need to meddle with
everything") but after taking a few moments to calm down I realised I could
get used to that change.

I think to make it attractive, I would want a quick way to switch between
behaviours when I need them. From what I can see, the change between 'long
press' and 'key repeat' is effected by launching Terminal, making a
configuration change and restarting the machine. I find this unappealing.

[https://www.howtogeek.com/267463/how-to-enable-key-
repeating...](https://www.howtogeek.com/267463/how-to-enable-key-repeating-in-
macos/)

~~~
rsynnott
Both work, as far as I know? They certainly seem to here.

~~~
Spare_account
You have both behaviours simultaneously?

------
mysterypie
Not the same thing, but this reminded me of forensic face drawing software
like Identi-Kit. It's been many years since I experimented with such software,
but I found it almost impossible to make a believable match to a known face.
Working with a photo of Jennifer Aniston or Tom Cruise right beside me, I
could not make a convincing match to either actor despite hours of effort with
a guided UI. The tiniest shift in angles and proportions in a human face makes
the difference between recognizable and unrecognizable.

~~~
chrisseaton
I heard that they deliberately try to not make them too realistic, as it then
over-fits. They aren’t sure, so a bit of abstraction helps to overlook where
it doesn’t quite match.

------
raymondgh
fun! made one:
[https://i.imgur.com/KwBNzWQ.png](https://i.imgur.com/KwBNzWQ.png)

------
folex
This sure is awesome!
[https://i.imgur.com/255UjuN.png](https://i.imgur.com/255UjuN.png)

I wish all the controls work with randomize on – so I can have random image
with some parameters fixed. e.g., if I change some parameter, it stays fixed.

Do you have source code for the project?

Once again, it's awesome!

------
lxe
This is what powers thispersondoesnotexist.

~~~
Camillo
Yes, they just use CycleGAN to go from diagram to photo.

------
etaioinshrdlu
This site lets you generate faces via neural net and tweak many parameters
interactively: [http://www.artbreeder.com/](http://www.artbreeder.com/)

------
laputan_machine
this is actually a really cool, really fast-feedback way to see what tiny
changes to the shape or positioning of a mouth or nose gives a dramatically
different visual cue. People who've been drawing for years probably know all
the little tweaks to make characters look differently, but as someone who
isn't, I learnt a something new. Nice!

~~~
andyhmltn
This is why I love drawing faces. Such a subtle change can make such a big
difference to the end drawing. It's really interesting. I guess that's because
our brains are so hard wired to process faces.

------
zadkey
It's an interesting concept. Seems to have some issues in firefox with
changing numbers. It looks like many of the numbers go to a random number
after changing rather than the one you set it to.

------
jonplackett
A lot of the faces it makes remind me of Toffle from the Moomins

[https://www.moomin.com/en/characters/toffle/](https://www.moomin.com/en/characters/toffle/)

------
aljmyl
Thank you all for the comments - I made few improvements: * Randomize is not
on by default * Added more options for adjusting jaw/chin shape * Better
ranges for some variables

------
city41
Kinda like if Nintendo Miis were made out of vectors. Fun stuff.

------
nojvek
This site hacks the back button. If the author is here, please fix it.

~~~
aljmyl
I'm here, but I don't know what you mean. Could you elaborate?

------
k_sze
I wonder if it could be a cool replacement for police facial composites.

------
iamnotacrook
Very frustrating on mobile!

------
HNLurker2
Wtf is this.

~~~
aljmyl
A Face Generator

------
app4soft
The only issue I see: during changing "scale" face should NOT be regenerated!

------
jrugk
Still better than Oblivion.

------
bhouston
Plug this into the deep face stuff and this will be really cool.

------
mkagenius
Thank god, atleast some "face" related project that does not use 100s of gpu.

~~~
gecko39
I was just going to suggest piping this into a pix2pix / CycleGAN trained on
face edges for some creepy looking results.

